# Tri-State Championship



## The Buck Bomber (Mar 12, 2014)

Classes will be....

Womens Hunter - 30 yd max, known
Hunter - 40 yd max, unknown, must shoot hunting set-up
K45 - 45 yd max, known
Womens K40 - 40 yd max, known
Youth - 13 up to 17 , 30 yd max, known
Senior - 50 and older, 45 yd max, unknown
Novice - 30 yd max, known
Open C - 40 yd max, known
K50 - 50 yd max, known
Open - 45 yd max, unknown


Shooters must shoot all three shoots to be eligible for awards. Groups will be assigned upon arrival. In each  class, for first and second place, there will be a combined payback. First place in each class will also be awarded a Tri-State Champion belt buckle. Entry fee for each shoot will be $15.00 per shooter. At the last tournament,(@ Benton Shooters) all scores from all three tournaments will be combined to determine the champions in each class. Shoot times will be from 8am to 3pm except Sunday (June 8) which will be 8am to 1pm and then Tri-State Champions in each class will be announced. 

Dates are as follows-- Full Draw Archery  April 12 & 13
                                     Davey Mt. Archery  May 24 & 25
                                     Benton Shooters 3D June 7 & 8


For more info or directions for Full Draw call David Hasty @ 706-463-2950.

For info or directions for Davey Mt. Archery call Brian Gentry @ 828-557-2571.

For info or directions for Benton Shooters call Matt or Manda @ 706-422-9840 or 423-338-6034.


----------



## BigJimT (Mar 12, 2014)

Is this a 20 target shoot or 40 target shoot. I am new to sport and woundering both weekend days, is that so more people have the oppertunity to show up.


----------



## BigJR (Mar 12, 2014)

That's to allow any body that may have other plans one day of the weekend the ability to make it one of the two days!


----------



## BigJR (Mar 12, 2014)

It will only be 20 targets at each shoot!!!


----------



## BigJimT (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Mar 12, 2014)

sounds great, matt you should show them a pic of the buckles


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Mar 13, 2014)

Shipped Monday should have Thelm any day


----------



## t8ter (Mar 13, 2014)

Here u go


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Mar 13, 2014)

All winners will receive a buckle


----------



## watermedic (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks good. 

Looks like the work of Dynabuckle


----------



## bowgirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome buckles!


----------



## HappyHillbilly (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks, Matt, for posting the classes & a photo of the belt buckle. That buckle looks awful nice. We (_the Sanders family_) are really looking forward to this. 

Have a good one!
HH
(Mike)


----------



## Redwine39 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hopefully the weather cooperates. For novice, 30 yds known, do you tell us the distance or do I need the get a rangefinder? Brand new guy here and haven't built up my complete kit yet.


----------



## Crow T (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow very nice buckle!


----------



## BigJR (Mar 14, 2014)

I will have the distant for you guys especially for the Asa state qualifier but if your getting as serious as you say better go ahead and be lookin for one they are very useful


----------



## BigJR (Apr 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Redwine39 (Apr 1, 2014)

Everything still on for the 12-13th?


----------



## BigJR (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh yea looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## HappyHillbilly (Apr 1, 2014)

We're excited about it & lookin' forward to it, too, David.

Just a few questions:
1: 20 target course _(per each of the 3 shoots)_?
2: Can anyone shoot the course more than once to try to better their score?

Catch ya'll later!
Mike


----------



## BigJR (Apr 1, 2014)

20 targets and no your first time through will be the score you have so bring your A game right from the start


----------



## HappyHillbilly (Apr 1, 2014)

BigJR said:


> 20 targets and no your first time through will be the score you have so bring your A game right from the start



Thanks! That's what I thought, just making sure. 


Haven't seen my "A" game in over 16yrs. And every mulligan I've used this season was traded for the exact same score (5 for a 5, 8 for an 8, etc...) so it wouldn't make a hill of beans how many times I shot the same course. Score ain't gonna improve none. Man, do I stink!   Ha! Ha! But I shall keep pressin' on.

See ya soon!
Mike


----------



## BigJR (Apr 1, 2014)

Trust me it's the same for everybody one week I feel unbeatable the next I feel like I can't hit a bull in the butt!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Apr 3, 2014)

its almost time who is coming to full draw


----------



## BigJR (Apr 7, 2014)

Range is set who's ready to win a buckle and cash!!!!!


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't wat to see how takes the buckles. In sure David has a great course set he always does.


----------



## bowgirl (Apr 7, 2014)

We'll be there!


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Apr 10, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## HogHvn (Apr 10, 2014)

ttt


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Apr 11, 2014)

First leg. Full Draw in the morning. Y'all in?


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Apr 11, 2014)

be there sunday


----------



## t8ter (Apr 12, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Crow T (Apr 13, 2014)

Carrie and I shot it Saturday. I will say that for me, that was the toughest course I've shot all yr. I definitely have strength in shooting on flat ground but those uphill/downhill shots took me out of the game for any chance at winning a buckle. I shot my lowest score since moving to Open C, and dug myself quite a hole. No excuses...I was met with the same challenges that everyone else will face when they shoot the course...I just didn't do a good job at meeting those challenges Saturday and got beat. The yardages weren't hard but it shows I need a lot of practice for uphill/downhill targets.

I enjoyed shooting with David and Stacey L. Between those two and Carrie, it was the only 12s I got to see and call out. Back to the drawing board for next yr.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Apr 13, 2014)

me and brian are heading that way in a few


----------



## t8ter (Apr 13, 2014)

Great corse


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Apr 13, 2014)

thanks for a great course,we had a blast


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome shoot David


----------



## slaviana (Apr 14, 2014)

Stacy and I had a great time Saturday David H,I prayed for rain all day Sunday since u wouldn't sell me a buckle. Haha, awesome set up on the course, but like Daniel said,have some work to do on the up and down hill shooting.                 Had fun shooting with y'all Daniel and Carrie, see everybody at davey  mtn. David L.


----------



## HappyHillbilly (Apr 14, 2014)

Matt & Manda,
Thanks for putting up with us shooting in your group Sunday. We really enjoyed the fellowship & getting better acquainted.

Daniel,
Don't worry, buddy - I'll take care of you. As long as I'm shooting Open C you won't have to worry about havin' the lowest score.

David,
As usual - Loved the course!!! Man, I was so tired near the end of the course that I could hardly walk without my feet draggin' & trippin' over the littlest twig as if it were a fallen mighty oak.

Hope to see everyone at Davey Mountain next month; or another shoot between now & then.

Ya'll take care & may God bless you!
Mike


----------



## Crow T (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike & David -- We should have our own buckles made up; Backyard Champion or something like that LOL.  I ain't ever gonna win one of those crazy buckles of any sort. I think Mr. Stephen Turvey is the guy to beat in Open C class in this series. He is off to a really good start.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 15, 2014)

Steven shot good.We called him tight too.Called him out of about four 12's MOST folks would have called in!He never questioned the calls he kept on shooting.Good shooting ST.


----------

